# Good horror movies?



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey uhm anyone know good horror movies? I've probably seen most of them already, but there must be 1 or 2 that I missed, and I'm so bored lol


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Hey uhm anyone know good horror movies? I've probably seen most of them already, but there must be 1 or 2 that I missed, and I'm so bored lol


can't think of nothing good right now... wait... umm... maybe the Ring or The Eye (2002) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eye_(2002_film)
i've seen The Eye when i was 10 or nine or somethin and i couldnt sleep for 2 nights lol

and yeah. I AM BORED TOO!

just finished FACE/OFF


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

SnakeyMLT said:


> can't think of nothing good right now... wait... umm... maybe the Ring or The Eye (2002) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Eye_(2002_film)
> i've seen The Eye when i was 10 or nine or somethin and i couldnt sleep for 2 nights lol
> 
> and yeah. I AM BORED TOO!
> ...


The eye looks good, thanks for that


----------



## SnakeyMLT (Jun 25, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> The eye looks good, thanks for that


any time









Edit 1: oh the eye has 2 sequels, the eye 2 and the 3rd one is named the eye 10 for some reason... lol
but i haven't watched those sequels


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

My bloody valentine....but NOT in 3-D. Or amityville horror!!


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ichi the Killer is friggin cool 
and The Shining is my favourite


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Kairo. Martyrs. Rec. Rec 2. Frontiere(s). The Last House On The Left (Original and Remake). High Tension (Haute Tension). The Strangers. Also The Descent and The Hills Have Eyes (remake). And Event Horizon as pancake mentions here below me









Have fun not sleeping.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

How could I forget Event Horizon?
Psycho is classic creepy & The Host is hillarious horror


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Holy crap now I got a bunch of movies to see, thanks a lot everyone


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

paranormal activity and blair witch project are the only horror movies that have ever scaired me


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

sonnl said:


> paranormal activity and blair witch project are the only horror movies that have ever scaired me


Holy creeps I just watched the trailer of those 2 and I'm gonna try and see them when I got the balls for it, they look wicked as ****


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

The Fourth Kind


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Revsarah said:


> The Fourth Kind


how was it, i got that on my netflix que


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> The Fourth Kind


That one looks creepy as hell too, thanks!

And once again, thanks everyone, this should keep me from getting bored the next few days


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

sonnl said:


> how was it, i got that on my netflix que


It's an amazing movie. One of my favs.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Revsarah said:


> It's an amazing movie. One of my favs.


your avatars freakin creepy


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Rosemary's Baby.
The Ring (both the re-make and the original Japanese).

I love movies that deal with psychology. I don't know why. It puts me at ease. I like movies that take place in mental hospitals.

The new thriller with leo DeCaprio, Shutter Island, is great. Check it out!


----------



## KaiserKlayton (Jun 17, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> The Fourth Kind
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vVRHOhLP-aA


The Dark Crystal! Yeah!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

CharlesClayton said:


> Rosemary's Baby.
> The Ring (both the re-make and the original Japanese).
> 
> I love movies that deal with psychology. I don't know why. It puts me at ease. I like movies that take place in mental hospitals.
> ...


WOW, I'm with Charles. Also, "Alien" -- the first one. Whoever said, "The Shining" ... "Se7en" ... and I love "Silence of the Lambs" but that's not a "chop 'em up" thriller. Also sort of weird, "The Cell" with Vincent D'Onofrio. An old classic, "The Exorcist" (not sure how that holds up).

I love psychological studies, and serial killers, LOL. Murder and mayhem. I'm so angry I haven't seen a really good serial killer film in quite some time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

sonnl said:


> your avatars freakin creepy


ROFL. Revsarah, I agree!


----------

